# ****head house flipper on A&E



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

lol. its not that fat bastard montalango is it? or whatever his name is


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> lol. its not that fat bastard montalango is it? or whatever his name is



Some douche in Las Vegas. The guys wife's pretty hot though.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> lol. its not that fat bastard montalango is it? or whatever his name is


It's gotta be. I really hate that dude !!!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Some douche in Las Vegas. The guys wife's pretty hot though.


She divorced him recently


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Some douche in Las Vegas. The guys wife's pretty hot though.


yeah im sure she really loves him


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I always called him ricardo but it's armando . She is kinda hot


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> lol. its not that fat bastard montalango is it? or whatever his name is


 

My BIL met Montalongo, he said the guy is a real sleezeball.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> It's gotta be. I really hate that dude !!!


 

Different guy.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Different guy.


WHAT!!! You mean there is more than one scumbag house flipper out there ???


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I haven't watched for a while but I watch to laugh. I know there all sleazy and that Montalongo guy seems like he'd sellout his family to make a buck. It is sad that people operate that way and subs allow themselves to be f Ed like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That was all staged with him getting his fat ass in the crawl space looking for a water leak.. if it the same show I saw in the Spring..

In the end... he apologizes for being such a douche... but the guy is a self made millionaire douche.... that will always stay with him.. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> That was all staged with him getting his fat ass in the crawl space looking for a water leak.. if it the same show I saw in the Spring..
> 
> In the end... he apologizes for being such a douche... but the guy is a self made millionaire douche.... that will always stay with him.. :thumbup:



Word up. :thumbsup:


But that doesn't mean we can't get the word out to other electricians to steer clear of the assholes.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> She divorced him recently



Link and contact information please.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> I haven't watched for a while but I watch to laugh. I know there all sleazy and that Montalongo guy seems like he'd sellout his family to make a buck. It is sad that people operate that way and subs allow themselves to be f Ed like that.


I love it when some off these clowns make it big time.
Quite a change, when they grew up, sleeping six in a bed, in a roach and rat infested shack.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Link and contact information please.


Hard to find divorce thing. I think they divorced to get things out of joint name and resold to her then remarried or something sleezy like that. Still googling. 

Hate to tell you this..but.. she was a stripper/pole dancer when he met her. I'll start researching and try to find some pics


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that Vegas show, it's not Montelongo or whatever his name is.
Both are scum of society, do yourself a favor a goggle Montelongo and look at his self help seminars that are full of BS and just rip weak minded fools off, he has been reported many times. I would love to meet him at a bar one night....

As for the Vegas guy, he has more then one Porsche, treats his wife like **** and treats his workers even worse....I'm sure there's better ways to make money that keeps your morales.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Before Montoduche... there was Carlton Sheets... he made the phrase.. _"Positive cash flow"_ famous...

These guys are just out to sell books and CD's to weak minded people who are down on their luck and think they can make a quick score....

Only person scoring is the guy selling the books and CD's.. :no::no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Auselect said:


> Yeah, I've seen that Vegas show, it's not Montelongo or whatever his name is.
> Both are scum of society, do yourself a favor a goggle Montelongo and look at his self help seminars that are full of BS and just rip weak minded fools off, he has been reported many times. I would love to meet him at a bar one night....
> 
> As for the Vegas guy, he has more then one Porsche, treats his wife like **** and treats his workers even worse....I'm sure there's better ways to make money that keeps your morales.


He is the type that doesn't have a conshuntz, so, to him there is no problem


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> He is the type that doesn't have a *conshuntz*, so, to him there is no problem


conscience


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> This giant-sized douche shows up to meet with contractors in his *Porsche* and expects to nickel and dime their bids. F. U. !!!!


Bb-b-b-b-b-but we're taught _greed is good_ Mag, ya got ta smile as ya kill ta live on the hill!:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Armando :laughing: 

Lots to google. he may be successful, and good for him, but I wouldn't trust this guy.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Bb-b-b-b-b-but we're taught greed is good Mag, ya got ta smile as ya kill ta live on the hill!:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


How much wouldarmondo pay for 100-200 amp basic upgrade ???


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

360max said:


> conscience


 You know what Hitler said: "A conscience is a Jewish invension". :001_huh:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

All those flippers hire illegal mexicants. That Armondo guy is a real pos. He is one of those metrosexuals that likes to act like a man but wears pink shirts and never lifted a hammer in his life:laughing:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Look at the douche


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Cletis said:


> I always called him ricardo but it's armando . She is kinda hot


This guy is a **** ,i never liked this guy from day one....


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I get a chuckle every time I hear the add about making big money on flipping houses without using any of your own cash. We are looking for a few motivated individuals to become part of so and so's real estate investing team. Come to the seminar, blah, blah, blah ... One of those guys from one of those shows has the adds on Pandora radio. One of my good customers is doing a flip and he got a laugh over it too. He pays well and quickly. I help advise him on what needs doing, we just stay within the budget and stick to it. Yes theres permits.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Hate to tell you this..but.. she was a stripper/pole dancer when he met her. I'll start researching and try to find some pics


That's the best way to find a gold digger...:yes::yes:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> That's the best way to find a gold digger...:yes::yes:


Maybe he uses them as write offs.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

If I saw that guy in the street, I would have to say he looks pretty gay.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That's the best way to find a gold digger...:yes::yes:


Cokewhore maybe. Goldigger? Nah


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hilariously predictable mentality....

So yet again we find anyone raking it in past the _'going rate'_ a douche, much the same as HD electricians sliding in under the _'going rate'...._

Now i would have thought Armando a _hero _to those of you who do not subscribe to a going rate, and are out to get what the market can bear

Because that's eggzatcly what the man is doing.....and well it would seem....


~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Hilariously predictable mentality....
> 
> So yet again we find anyone raking it in past the _'going rate'_ a douche, much the same as HD electricians sliding in under the _'going rate'...._
> 
> ...


Duse you are a kook. Seriously. :laughing:

THIS is why he's a douche


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Duse you are a kook. Seriously. :laughing:
> 
> THIS is why he's a douche


Isn't that Shockdoc?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Indeed, i see a _'douche' _with a rolex, atypical construction attire & and most likely hands like a 12 yr old girl Scott

but....he's single handedly created a niche market allowing him to buck the 'going rate'........ a _self-made_ douche...

As well as a _rich _douche....

Isn't this the American enterprenure dream to aspire to?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

In fact, i've known many sorts just like Armando, _complete_ douche's

so.....should i not be rubbin' biz elbows with them?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

To further the notion of irresistible profit vs. immovable moral turpitude, seems like most of the wall street contingent, political leaders, as well as sports figures are _douches_ too....

do we beat 'em? or join 'em ?

~CS~


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

"a 10,000 value but we aren't selling it for anything near that":laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Indeed, i see a _'douche' _with a rolex, atypical construction attire & and most likely hands like a 12 yr old girl Scott
> 
> but....he's single handedly created a niche market allowing him to buck the 'going rate'........ a _self-made_ douche...
> 
> ...


Yeah soooo? He's still a douche. Not because of the amount of success he has but because of his appearance, attitude and general doucheyness.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> To further the notion of irresistible profit vs. immovable moral turpitude, seems like most of the wall street contingent, political leaders, as well as sports figures are _douches_ too....
> 
> do we beat 'em? or join 'em ?
> 
> ~CS~


I make no connection between wealth and douche. Not sure why you insist on doing so.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have some fantastic wealthy ex wall street customers. He pays well, buys lunch and lends a hand. I also have plenty of lower income people that are much the same. Its hard to paint people so generically. Some are a pain in the ass no doubt regardless of income.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

That picture is not armondo its his brother. And if you do some searching they owe a lot of money.
They are anything but rich. And he has the idea down build cheap sell high, but his methodology is way wrong. Treats the texicans like refried beans.


----------



## Scott_w (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the show the op is referring to is "Flipping Vegas" here is a link.

http://www.aetv.com/flipping-vegas/

http://www.aetv.com/flipping-vegas/meet-cast/amie-yancey/


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.diynetwork.com/rehab-addict/show/index.html
You know she's honest because she's from Minnesota and can't seem to sell anything...:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> And he has the idea down build cheap sell high, but his methodology is way wrong. Treats the texicans like refried beans.


 
what is he doing wrong here Nac? ~CS~


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

OH NO! Damn those people who try to save a dollar! Screw the free market! SET PRICES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I always called him ricardo but it's armando . She is kinda hot


It's Retardo.:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Yeah soooo? He's still a douche. Not because of the amount of success he has but because of his appearance, attitude and general doucheyness.


 You guys stole my terminology. I been using that "Douche" term and variations since the mid-60's. :laughing:
Douche means "shower" in French. :001_huh:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Stickshaker said:


> http://www.diynetwork.com/rehab-addict/show/index.html
> You know she's honest because she's from Minnesota and can't seem to sell anything...:laughing:


And she's kinda hot too, I'd bone her in a heartbeat.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Re-hab addict.....ooohhh she gets sooooo dirtyyyyyy oooooohhh:laughing:..she does the work...and understands the job....that is a good show..being hot don't hurt either...I have done old houses for 30 years..and everyone is a challenge in it self.....I think the show really shows the problems and effort it thats to work in them...and she don't cut corners has my respect.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> And she's kinda hot too, I'd bone her in a heartbeat.


She's alright ..I bet her and Harry's dog would get it on ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I make no connection between wealth and douche. Not sure why you insist on doing so.



I refer you to the OP Scott, were the sentiment of flaunting a porch juxtaposed to _'nickle dime-ing' _bids apparently quantifies the _connection_

~CS~


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

You know, "technically" it's the fault of the sub contractor for allowing this


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cletis said:


> She's alright ..I bet her and Harry's dog would get it on ?


\

But any dog of Harry's would employ the appropriate class .....dinner (biscuits au jus?) mood lighting....something tasty outta the trash in the morning.....:jester:


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cletis said:


> You know, "technically" it's the fault of the sub contractor for allowing this


yes, we should all consider a douche clause....however i'm now informed the french GC's will simply send us to the showers .....~CS~


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Hilariously predictable mentality....
> 
> So yet again we find anyone raking it in past the 'going rate' a douche, much the same as HD electricians sliding in under the 'going rate'....
> 
> ...


I don't have an issue with how he makes $ in real estate, it's the subs fault (yes, I agree with Cletis) for putting up with him and HO's not having a competent HI to check out their property. What I have an issue with is what this guy does to make extra $, he has self help books and self help seminars that are on the verge of fraud, similar to what the "time share" conferences or meeting are like....pray on the weak and ignorant. How he lives with himself I don't know but I know there are better ways that doesn't let you step over your own morales.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Hilariously predictable mentality....
> 
> So yet again we find anyone raking it in past the 'going rate' a douche, much the same as HD electricians sliding in under the 'going rate'....
> 
> ...


Make that .....morals....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Auselect said:


> I don't have an issue with how he makes $ in real estate, it's the subs fault (yes, I agree with Cletis) for putting up with him and HO's not having a competent HI to check out their property. What I have an issue with is what this guy does to make extra $, he has self help books and self help seminars that are on the verge of fraud, similar to what the "time share" conferences or meeting are like....pray on the weak and ignorant. How he lives with himself I don't know but I know there are better ways that doesn't let you step over your own morales.



We could probably direct you to many DYI sites ,self help books, as well as self help seminars_ (how's bout Home Depot wiring classes?)_ that are every bit as much a _fascade_ Aussie

They are all just as _predatory_ too

But your querie is noteworthy in respect to just where the line betwixt legal business and douchebaggery* exists, and has this man crossed it?





* (can we make that a biz term)


~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> We could probably direct you to many DYI sites ,self help books, as well as self help seminars_ (how's bout Home Depot wiring classes?)_ that are every bit as much a _fascade_ Aussie
> 
> They are all just as _predatory_ too
> 
> ...


 Somewhere located either in a vehicle or plain site of those nightmare flip homes you will usually find one of these


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Armando :laughing:
> 
> Lots to google. he may be successful, and good for him, but I wouldn't trust this guy.


lol I tried to click on that site and my link monitor program warned me that the site has been reported as Untrustworthy, Unreliable, Poor Privacy, Poor Security, and Unsuitable for Children. I don't even get that message for some of the nasty **** sites I visit :laughing:

EDIT: By the way, B4T, the above mentioned program is one reason of many that I don't get my computer infected with internet crap :laughing:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They are all just as _predatory_ too

Never thought about that. They certainly are not educational. They can't possibly be with the amount of time they spend on subjects that can take a tradesman years to perfect. Their only interest being the sale of materials and tools to perform these tasks, albeit incorrectly!

But oh well, we are mostly made up of criminals and high school drop outs, so how hard can it be?

(I remember a JM when I was an apprentice told me this "If you ever go to the post office and look at the wanted adds, they all have construction listed as their occupation")


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparkyforlife said:


> "a 10,000 value but we aren't selling it for anything near that":laughing::laughing::laughing:




What exactly is wrong with that?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Hard to find divorce thing. I think they divorced to get things out of joint name and resold to her then remarried or something sleezy like that. Still googling.
> 
> Hate to tell you this..but.. she was a stripper/pole dancer when he met her. I'll start researching and try to find some pics


I think they all done a bit of stripin and pole dancin one time or another....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis.... did you find any pics of the stripper-turned interior decorator yet?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Cletis.... did you find any pics of the stripper-turned interior decorator yet?


Not yet, and ive checked all the nudeceleb sites so.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.aetv.com/flipping-vegas/meet-cast/amie-yancey/


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> http://www.aetv.com/flipping-vegas/meet-cast/amie-yancey/


That gal looks like an old used up baseball mitt.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> This giant-sized douche shows up to meet with contractors in his *Porsche* and expects to nickel and dime their bids. F. U. !!!!


And his..........!!!!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That gal looks like an old used up baseball mitt.


Yea I'm not buying that she was a stripper either unless there's proof.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The proof is the dim lighting they use in those establishments.....not that I personally know.......


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Yea I'm not buying that she was a stripper either unless there's proof.


On the contrary, she looks exactly like an old used up stripper to me :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

erics37 said:


> That gal looks like an old used up baseball mitt.


Yep, and sometimes you take an old baseball mitt out on a buzzy Saturday, beat it up a little, slam some balls against it, then toss it to your buddies to work over.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Yep, and sometimes you take an old baseball mitt out on a buzzy Saturday, beat it up a little, slam some balls against it, then toss it to your buddies to work over.


:laughing:


----------

